# Paul Platz Young Bird Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*SATURDAT Oct 1,2011 10:00 AM 4:00 PM.........The Paul Platz Memorial young bird show and pot luck at Linda Vista rec. Center, 7064 Lavant st. SAN DIEGO 92113 This is a one day show so don't miss it. Its free stop by we love to see new faces and we love to talk pigeons.  * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Come down and visit with us it won't cost you a red cent and you might like what you see.This is a young bird show look at these youngsters and you may be looking at a future champ, in one of the bigger shows, like the Pageant of Pigeons.Its free bring the kids there is nothing so nice as the smiling face of a younster holding or petting a pigeon*GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

BUMPING UP. GEORGE


----------

